# Coronavirus: People aged over 60 urged to avoid crowded places to halt spread



## Northerner (Mar 4, 2020)

Health chiefs have warned people aged over 60 years old to avoid crowded places as coronavirus continues to spread worldwide.

The World Health Organisation (WHO) has issued a warning to urge people in that specific age group to avoid anywhere they could catch the virus.

Dr Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus, director-general at WHO, posted on Twitter yesterday: "If you are 60+, or have an underlying condition like cardiovascular disease, a respiratory condition or diabetes, you have a higher risk of developing severe #COVID19.

"Try to avoid crowded areas, or places where you might interact with people who are sick."









						People aged over 60 urged to avoid crowded places to halt spread of coronavirus
					

People aged 60 years old and above have a higher risk of contracting Covid-19 coronavirus if they go to crowded areas and they should avoid anywhere they could pick up the virus, the World Health Organisation says




					www.mirror.co.uk
				




I must admit, I have wondered whether I should go to my hospital appointments over the past couple of weeks, given that I have 3 ticks on the above criteria (over-60, diabetes, asthma), and a hospital is (according to Dr Rumack) 'a big building with patients'  Has anyone thought about cancelling their appointments, if they are for minor or general things?


----------



## Robin (Mar 4, 2020)

I saw an article earlier that pointed out that with the amount of voluntary work carried out by the over 60s, the whole country will grind to a halt if they all stay indoors.
(OK, itll grind to a halt if they all get Covid too!)


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Mar 4, 2020)

We had hospital clinic yesterday and just were thoughtful about touching doors etc and using alcohol foamy stuff frequently. As it’s contact spread not airborne then you have some measure of control over it in your own behaviour in somewhere like a hospital. Keep your hands clean. Don’t touch your face. It’s probably less easy in general group spaces but hospitals are mostly set up to help us maintain good hygiene.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 4, 2020)

Robin said:


> I saw an article earlier that pointed out that with the amount of voluntary work carried out by the over 60s, the whole country will grind to a halt if they all stay indoors.
> (OK, itll grind to a halt if they all get Covid too!)


I heard one of the MP saying yesterday in the Commons that many of the reception desks at his local hospital by elderly volunteers.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Mar 4, 2020)

As a 59 yr old, I assume I'll be_ just fine_.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 4, 2020)

It occurred to me on my appointment on Monday that the self check-in computer was probably a bit of a hot spot, as it's a touch-sensitive screen!


----------



## Eddy Edson (Mar 4, 2020)

Northerner said:


> It occurred to me on my appointment on Monday that the self check-in computer was probably a bit of a hot spot, as it's a touch-sensitive screen!



As in all things, follow the example of Supreme Leader Ali Khamenei:



"Despite the fact that I'm wearing plastic gloves, it's not that big a deal."


----------



## trophywench (Mar 4, 2020)

We have those touch screen thingies to check in both at our GP surgery and at one local hospital - different trust to the main UHCW which we usually attend.  I always use a knuckle to tap them with cos I've always thought I didn't want to catch a vile disease someone else had!


----------



## Ljc (Mar 4, 2020)

We have one of those touch screen thingies to check in at out or gp, it normally has an out of order notice on it , so even when it doesn’t hardly any one bothers to use it.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 4, 2020)

Northerner said:


> It occurred to me on my appointment on Monday that the self check-in computer was probably a bit of a hot spot, as it's a touch-sensitive screen!





trophywench said:


> We have those touch screen thingies to check in both at our GP surgery and at one local hospital - different trust to the main UHCW which we usually attend.  I always use a knuckle to tap them with cos I've always thought I didn't want to catch a vile disease someone else had!





Ljc said:


> We have one of those touch screen thingies to check in at out or gp, it normally has an out of order notice on it , so even when it doesn’t hardly any one bothers to use it.


I was going to say these things don't  seem to work that often when I have had need to use them.


----------



## Cazzablanca (Mar 4, 2020)

Northerner said:


> It occurred to me on my appointment on Monday that the self check-in computer was probably a bit of a hot spot, as it's a touch-sensitive screen!


And they don't work with gloves on either eeek


----------



## Northerner (Mar 4, 2020)

grovesy said:


> I was going to say these things don't  seem to work that often when I have had need to use them.


The ones at Harrogate hospital are very temperamental - you poke it in the eye and it ignores you, so you poke and poke again, then decide to give up and try the other one, and just as you are moving away it responds  Now, it's either got a camera in it and there is a person watching your frustration and chuckling, or the computer is just realllllly slow  My money is on the former


----------



## Northerner (Mar 4, 2020)

Cazzablanca said:


> And they don't work with gloves on either eeek


That's true, although my running gloves do have special pads on the index finger for using on a smartphone, so might try and see if those work next time!


----------



## atoll (Mar 4, 2020)

Anything that we CAN do ,we should DO to try to SLOW the spread.
The virus is in the community there is no stopping it,it will come to all of us.
Time is what our health services need now to prepare.

Those that can should also immediately start reducing social contact as per NHS instructions ie  no touching , social distancing ,isolation and avoiding all but essential travel.
human to human transmission is the prime vector, as well as surfaces in public pedestrian high traffic areas.


Those that are traveling on holiday over the next few months should now be thinking along the lines of :-
" if I get hospitalised will the country in which I will be in have a health service capable of coping with a large influx of new cases of medium to severe respiratory infections?"


----------



## Cazzablanca (Mar 4, 2020)

What really scares me is that I can self isolate quite well but my husband has to go work and our and about and although he is hygienic I'm not sure he will always remember to gel after touching surfaces that others have touched at work.  My anxiety is going into overdrive.  Being as no symptoms may show for 14 days, Should we be sleeping separately just in case


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 4, 2020)

As I am well over 60, I can assure everyone that the only social interaction I will be doing is going to the Rovers, taking the family to a Mothers Day lunch at Northcote Manor,* and welcoming the Ocado delivery man. I promise to wash my hands after all these dangerous interactions, none of which will be crowded.

*That's if I can manoeuvre my wheelchair past all the Bentleys, Range Rovers and Porsche Cayennes


----------



## Felinia (Mar 4, 2020)

I've already cancelled my holiday, and am now wondering if I should stop going to the swimming pool 5 mornings a week, where I and 20+ other ladies over 60 do Aquafit.  No doubt if I stop going until the panic is over, my DSN will tell me off for not doing the exercise.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 4, 2020)

Ring her and ask for her advice - that puts any guilt firmly back at her door not yours!


----------



## atoll (Mar 4, 2020)

Felinia said:


> I've already cancelled my holiday, and am now wondering if I should stop going to the swimming pool 5 mornings a week, where I and 20+ other ladies over 60 do Aquafit.  No doubt if I stop going until the panic is over, my DSN will tell me off for not doing the exercise.


 seems like a lot of buck passing going on generally and ass covering if you read the gov small print !
 MY opinion is people with underlying health conditions should try to isolate, and keep blood sugar controlled as well as possible under the circumstances,eat a good diet,get plenty of sleep ,exercise at home etc. to improve the body's natural immunity to improve your resistance when you get the virus.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 4, 2020)

I ordered our grocery shopping from a supermarket ending in rose  yesterday and at the checkout stage stage there was a notice saying if you are self isolating, once you have placed your delivery order phone us so we can make the necessary arrangements with you.

I know this is probably a bit of a overkill right now but imo it’s nice to know they have made plans for this.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 4, 2020)

Oh how I would love to get plenty of sleep .  After c 45 years with my  insomnia buddy I would definitely not miss it if it decided to abandon me , in fact you’d all hear me jumping for joy and screaming hooray at the top of my voice, the trouble is now I’m older my erm .... buddy has decided I need even les sleep which I sure don’t agree with, yawwwwwwn.


----------



## PhoebeC (Mar 4, 2020)

So what do we think people? Do I travel on the train into Manchester for work? X


----------



## atoll (Mar 4, 2020)

PhoebeC said:


> So what do we think people? Do I travel on the train into Manchester for work? X



it would depend in which wave you want to be in,probably better to get it earlier before the NHS get overwhelmed with cases.
if you are fit and healthy,a non smoker your chances of not needing hospital and home recuperation will be sufficient.
once you have recovered you should have the antibodys to protect from further re-infection,it is thought ,though not confirmed.


----------



## Felinia (Mar 4, 2020)

trophywench said:


> Ring her and ask for her advice - that puts any guilt firmly back at her door not yours!


I've put in a query through their brand new e-consult service and should get an email reply tomorrow.


----------



## atoll (Mar 4, 2020)

Felinia said:


> I've put in a query through their brand new e-consult service and should get an email reply tomorrow.


please share, if you feel you can,if they are advising new strategies.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Mar 4, 2020)

PhoebeC said:


> So what do we think people? Do I travel on the train into Manchester for work? X


I would ask work if travel is essential. So many companies are altering travel so I would make them do a risk assessment.


----------



## PhoebeC (Mar 4, 2020)

I can work from home, but I’ve already done that two days this week, and I always do Friday, I’m getting a bit stir crazy. That just to the office, but I won’t go anywhere else, I don’t want to be on the train really ha!


----------



## atoll (Mar 4, 2020)

This isn't rocket science, when there is no vaccine for an infectious disease the only real method of inhibiting its transmission rate to a sustained rate below One, is via isolation. Isolation in the form of social contact which means enforcing social distancing, and / or, isolation in the form of disinfection [hand washing, surface cleaning, protective equipment [gloves, air filters, etc.].

It is evident that  simple routine activities are being requested or required to be inhibited [such as schooling, entertainment, sports] then one should utilize self constraint in your personal activities. Dispensing with non-critical travel and interaction is appropriate, that includes recreational activities wherein one may come into contact or one may travel and become a vector inadvertently. Basically, this is a time to not go out sightseeing. You can chose to aid in reducing your exposure and the exposure to others. A reasoned and moral choice would be to shelter in place for the interim period and / or to aid in mitigating the disease effects.

One should expect closures of most all places of major gatherings, and events, particularly as to places or happenings of not vital requirement. This inhibition of routine affairs, kind of tells you that recreational travel is not encouraged and should not be practiced.

Reality Check: Self isolation is the only method of inhibiting disease transmission when there is no vaccine. Self isolation breaks the chain of transmission..

The goal of dealing with infectious diseases is to reduce the transmission rate below 1 so as to allow the disease to mitigate. Any and all things that could increase the transmission rate should be inhibited. This is just basic epidemiology. 

One can opt to do your part in mitigating this disease as to exposure to self and to others or one can opt to not aid in mitigating the spread.

You are either a part of the solution or part of the problem. That is the harsh fact. And yes such truth is not a convenient truth.


----------



## eggyg (Mar 4, 2020)

Mr Eggy had a hospital appointment yesterday. We walked into the atrium expecting a wall of hand sanitizers but nothing. The temperature was unbelievably hot, perfect breeding ground for bugs. As usual I needed the loo, I’m always wary using hospital loos anyways but yesterday I did my very best to not touch door handles with my bare hands. Luckily the taps are automatic but whilst trying to get out of the door by pulling my coat sleeves over my hands someone barged in and nearly gave me a bloody nose! Our city’s first case confirmed today. A nurse at the very same  hospital we were in yesterday, only 30 years old and recently travelled to Northern Italy. Luckily, she hasn’t been to work since she arrived home as she self isolated. It’s rumoured her partner is infected too but hasn’t been confirmed. A tad worrying that’s she is so young.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 4, 2020)

Well my husband does not work in a medical,just an office, a cleaner told him yesterday, they have had multiple hand gels go walkabout this week.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 4, 2020)

Despite the fact that soap and water work just as well. Hand gels are designed to kill bacteria, not viruses. Soap washes viruses  off down the drain if you do it properly. Incidentally, soap also disrupts bacterial cell walls. It’s a bit like the current advert for Listerine mouthwash- kills 99.9% of oral germs. That remaining percentage is viruses, despite the fact that Listerine was actually developed as a toilet cleaner. Don’t believe what handwash manufacturers tell you - it’s all guff.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 5, 2020)

Well I’m not 60, but I have thought that I won’t be pressing too hard for an appointment to chase up new pump options while al, this is going on. I think they’ve enough to deal with already!


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Mar 5, 2020)

mikeyB said:


> Despite the fact that soap and water work just as well. Hand gels are designed to kill bacteria, not viruses. Soap washes viruses  off down the drain if you do it properly. Incidentally, soap also disrupts bacterial cell walls. It’s a bit like the current advert for Listerine mouthwash- kills 99.9% of oral germs. That remaining percentage is viruses, despite the fact that Listerine was actually developed as a toilet cleaner. Don’t believe what handwash manufacturers tell you - it’s all guff.


Hand gel doesn’t kill viruses in the traditional sense but if it’s over 60% alcohol it does destroy the lipid layer on them in much the way that soap does. It’s not as effective as soap and water as it doesn’t then wash it away (plus people tend not to ‘wash’ their hands with sanitiser for as long) but it does have some efficacy. If I was out and about in public I would use it as in the WHO guidelines.


----------



## chaoticcar (Mar 5, 2020)

mikeyB said:


> As I am well over 60, I can assure everyone that the only social interaction I will be doing is going to the Rovers, taking the family to a Mothers Day lunch at Northcote Manor,* and welcoming the Ocado delivery man. I promise to wash my hands after all these dangerous interactions, none of which will be crowded.
> 
> *That's if I can manoeuvre my wheelchair past all the Bentleys, Range Rovers and Porsche Cayennes


Don't go hugging every one if Rovers score 
  Carol


----------



## grovesy (Mar 5, 2020)

I am at present watching the Live Health Comitte in the Commons questioning the Chief Medical Officer. He has stated that although the elderly are more vulnerable,  it is worth stating that the evidence is that a still larger portion do recover. 
He has also clarified that the retired Doctors who could be invited back would be those that have retired in the last 3 years, as it would be less problems getting them deregistered. They were not going to be compulsory required to return.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 5, 2020)

chaoticcar said:


> Don't go hugging every one if Rovers score
> Carol


High fives with gloves on works just fine!


----------



## Docb (Mar 5, 2020)

grovesy said:


> I am at present watching the Live Health Comitte in the Commons questioning the Chief Medical Officer. He has stated that although the elderly are more vulnerable,  it is worth stating that the evidence is that a still larger portion do recover.
> He has also clarified that the retired Doctors who could be invited back would be those that have retired in the last 3 years, as it would be less problems getting them deregistered. They were not going to be compulsory required to return.



I've just started another thread......


----------



## grovesy (Mar 5, 2020)

Yes I have replied to you on there.


----------



## chaoticcar (Mar 5, 2020)

mikeyB said:


> High fives with gloves on works just fine!


do you practice just in case !!!
  Carol


----------



## Chatterbox (Mar 5, 2020)

I was thinking that the NHS may ask retired staff to return and help out.  Um....would they be over 60 and in the compromised group?


----------

